# Arm Bar question



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

What do you guys feel is the best way to setup an Armbar from mount position, not using strikes.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 26, 2002)

You or them?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 26, 2002)

obviously you are mounted.  It is pretty damn hard to get an armbar without getting out of the mount first.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 26, 2002)

You want their arm. I either push in, so he'll push me away, or simply grab for the arm. Mainly it's letting them do the work, wait for them to make the mistake, and voom (Voom? Voom. This parrot woudn't voom if you put four million volts throught it! It's bleeding demised!) you've got it. How would you set up the armbar with strikes?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 26, 2002)

Ya I really only have a couple ways to get it from mount.  Okay the first way I have is fake a kimura that usally gets some people to defend by pulling there arm away this gives you your opperitunity for arm bar.  
    Another way I try and hook there arm with an underhook on the elbow and go for oppisite side arm bar that works pretty good for me alot of people don't see that coming but anyone that is a decent blue belt is going to never even give you chance.  Good whites won't either.  It works real well on wrestlers.
     It is easy to set up arm bar with strikes since they try and defned there head.  As long as your base is good enough not to get bucked off and they don't give you there back an armlock should be easy.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 4, 2002)

JDenz,

You ask what is the *best* way?  Of course there is no single best way, it depends on the reactions of your opponent.

The difficulty you have is that you are focused on their arms.  Anyone with a little experience will keep their arms tucked in close to their body.  It is very difficult, even with a significant size/strength advantage, to force them out to attack the arm.

What you need to do in this case is attack their neck.  To defend their neck forces them to expose their arm.  This is your opportunity.

    - Kyle


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

thanks Kyle


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

Thought this might be a interesting thread to try again with.

Here's a few:

Trap the arm around the head, So that I am grabbing their right with my left under their head, sorta looking like they are trying to choke themselves.  From here get them up on thier side, pop it over and swing around.

I'll also do it off of a attempter keylock, not even one that I plan on finishing, just get the hand position, push down on it until they resist and them pull up hard and swing over.

One more method is to get your knees in their armpits, forcing the elbows away from the body, dig a hand in and grab the tricep, use your other hand to push their face to the floor and pull them up on their side, the foot on the opposite side that you are going to fall to comes up and into their belly, keep their head down and step over.


----------

